# ZANESVILLE, OH-CELL DOG ROCKY, MALE 2 YEARS OLD



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12067094



















More About Cell Dog Rocky
Rocky is two years old and is awaiting a home here at the shelter. 

This pet is up to date with routine shots.
This pet is already house trained.
This pet has been altered.

* The Animal Shelter Society Inc.
* Zanesville, OH
* 740-452-1077

Adoption Fees are $95.00 for dogs and $70.00 for Cats. This fee covers the cost to spay/neuter,microchip, vaccinate, worm, and apply flea preventive to the pet during its stay at the Shelter.

Rocky is a graduate of the Cell Dog Program. He was adopted but returned when his new owner refused to crate him, as suggested, and he got himself into trouble. Sounds like a great dog for someone who is willing to take things a little slower and not expect Rocky to be a perfect house dog immediately.

Cell Dogs:
The Animal Shelter Society, Inc., Kind Hands 4 Paws Outreach Rescue, and local correctional facilities have joined forces to develop a specialized program designated to saving the lives of dogs that have spent an extended period of time at the Shelter.

The dogs selected to participate in this program are given basic training, crate trained, and taught to obey commands. They are ready to be placed into a permanent home once they graduate from the program.

For additional information, please contact the Animal Shelter Society, inc. at 740-452-1077.

* The Animal Shelter Society Inc.
* Zanesville, OH
* 740-452-1077 
Fax: 740-452-1641 
Email: [email protected] 

Hours of Operation: 

Monday - Friday 10:00 AM - 5:30 PM

Saturday 10:00 AM - 4:00 PM 

Sunday CLOSED


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Handsome guy! And smart!
Tess


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks brt for posting, wasn't sure if he had a thread already or not.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure, but he may have been listed before his adoption a while ago. I know there have been several other cell dogs in recent months. Poor Rocky just needs someone willing to take the time to help him make the adjustment to being a house dog. Seems like these cell dogs should be highly adoptable with their training. Sadly there doesn't seem to be any interest though.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: brt
> Sadly there doesn't seem to be any interest though.


Yes, I know & he's gorgeous !


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

What a gorgeous dog. Trained and no one wants him?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungWhat a gorgeous dog. Trained and no one wants him?


Apparently not. It's my understanding he's not the only GSD they have available from their Cell dog program either.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

bump for Rocky.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

these are great dogs. Very obedient and good.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

listing removed


----------

